
FAANG Hiring Managers Share Advice on Interview Questions You Hate Most - heytmt
https://www.inc.com/minda-zetlin/behavioral-interview-questions-google-facebook-amazon-managers-best-answers.html
======
wiseleo
Can we just stop asking these questions? What are they truly trying to
accomplish? Everyone's advice is to deflect. Why not ask questions that
actually matter?

------
sjunlee
Do FAANG companies really ask "Why do you want to leave your current company?"
question?

